# Dragon Millipede



## Big_Bug (May 9, 2008)

I have found this colourful millipede from the shop.  

The seller told me its name is 'Dragon Millipede' but I would like to know the spicies name.Could anyone tell me how to feed it and what are the normal price they sell?   Thanks


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 9, 2008)

absolutely stunning. wow!

i want to say the scientific name would be Desmoxytes purpurosea and that it isn't fully mature yet.

can anyone verify this?


----------



## millipeter (May 9, 2008)

Beautyful millipede but it isn't a real dragon millipede. This one even doesn't belong to the family Paradoxsomatidae like the genus Desmoxytes. Looks more like a tropical member of the family Chelodesmidae. Where does it come from?


----------



## Big_Bug (May 9, 2008)

Thailand


----------



## millipeter (May 9, 2008)

Mmh, the Thailand fauna is dominated by Paradoxsomatidae. If there is a ridge on the back between the wings it sure is. There are some other genus like Orthomorpha and Tylopus which are much wider in size. 
Good luck with them.


----------



## ahas (May 9, 2008)

Very cool!  How big are those?


----------



## Big_Bug (May 9, 2008)

5 cm.,How to take care them please?


----------



## AgentofKa (May 14, 2008)

That is an absolutely stunning millipede.


----------



## mindlessvw (May 14, 2008)

Damn thats a weird looking guy there...very very cool!


----------



## Gr8Reptile (May 21, 2008)

I WANT ONE! SO awesome! Dude you are so lucky all my local pet store carries is AGB's  which I already have 18 of.


----------



## TARANTULABARN (Jun 2, 2008)

These are Pacidesmus shelleyi golovatch i have them for sale here http://bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=26083 
i also have the Dragon Millipede or Desmoxytes purposea  for sale here http://bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=26487

Both are extremely beutifull creatures and are a very nice addition o any collection


----------

